# Copper HMPK Pair



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

I spawned my copper HMPK pair today, and it was relatively short, only about and hour, but they seemed to have it down, and there is a bunch of eggs in the nest. Did everything like pro's, but I don't have a clue as to how many eggs are in the nest exactly.

Hopefully I will have learned things from my first spawn that will help me for this one, my second, so I can use it with these eggies 

I would try to update my other spawn with pictures, and the parents of this spawn too, but I dropped my camera outside, and it is busted, so the best I have right now is my cell phone.


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

That sucks about your camera. Good luck with the eggs. What will you be doing with the fry?


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Fingers crossed everything works out!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

good luck


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Zeetrain said:


> That sucks about your camera. Good luck with the eggs. What will you be doing with the fry?


Yeah, Ground + Camera = destruction :[

I will probably be keeping at least 4 out of most spawns, a pair for my sister, and a pair for me. That way it gives me some choices on making my own lines. And, the others will go to family, friends, and maybe my sister's teachers for class pets(my sister is going into 1st grade) as long as they have proper set ups and such. Others will be for sale, and hopefully none are too bad off to have to be culled.

Thanks everyone else! The daddy is very protective of the nest, and flares at my other fry, who are in a 20gal grow out on a stand next to his tank ;D
He has most of the eggs in groups, and so far so good!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i would consider buying one


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks! But I think that the eggs were infertile 

But, I am going to try another female I have who looks like a zebra she is SO stripped. I finally dug up some pictures of them, so I will post them below 

This is the male, my sister named him, so now she thinks he is her's. His name is Simba. He is my tough guy of the group. (This picture was NOT taken by me, it was taken by Victoria Stark, from bettysplendens.com) 










This is the female that I just spawned him with, the one that the eggs were I think infertile. She is pretty awesome, haha. She is named Goldy (Picture not taken by me, it was taken by bettysplendens.)









This is Lemon, she is a dragon, and some form of yellow/brown combo, but it probably would look good with my copper HMPK male, In my opinion haha. I am gonna try and breed Simba to her sometime this week, since school is out, and I have more time to work with my horse during the day, and no set time to go to bed.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

That stinks.=(


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

good luck keep us updated


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, It does stink 
I had high hopes for their fry.

Thanks! Actually, I am thinking more of a MG color for lemon, because once I put her in the tank, her colors brightened 10fold, and her fins are more of a blue-yellow like a MG.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

ah ok yw anytime


----------

